# PubMed- Chronic subacute bowel obstruction caused by carcinoid tumour misdiagnosed as irritable bowel syndrome: a case report.



## VSsupport

[TD]Related Articles

*Chronic subacute bowel obstruction caused by carcinoid tumour misdiagnosed as irritable bowel syndrome: a case report.*

Cases J. 2009 Jan 22;2(1):78

Authors: Wilson HM

ABSTRACT: BACKGROUND: Carcinoid tumours are well-differentiated neuroendocrine tumours with secretory properties. Although fairly rare, they are the most common malignancy seen to affect the distal small bowel. Presentation is often non-specific with symptoms mimicking those of irritable bowel syndrome. Given this, the condition is often diagnosed late following disease progression, by which time the prognosis is poor. CASE PRESENTATION: A 74 year old Caucasian lady presented with a two week history of loose stools, nausea and one episode of vomiting. This sub-acute presentation occurred on a background of a four year history of intermittent abdominal pain and bloating, previously diagnosed as irritable bowel syndrome. CT scans identified dilated loops of small bowel proximal to a spiculated mass in the region of the terminal ileum. This ileal lesion was removed at laparotomy and identified as a carcinoid tumour. CONCLUSION: This case highlights the issue of misdiagnosis of intestinal malignancy as the benign condition of irritable bowel syndrome. There have been several other references to this happenstance in the literature, and the problem is reflected by the percentage of patients with widespread disease at the time of diagnosis. Prognosis in this condition can be dramatically improved with early diagnosis, and surgical management at this stage is often curative. For this reason it is imperative to keep this differential diagnosis in the back of one's mind when assessing patients presenting with symptoms of intermittent partial bowel obstruction. The clinical presentation of this tumour, along with investigation and management of these cases, is discussed here.

PMID: 19161610 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

